# Где лежит дефолтный xorg.conf?

## vitroot

Я, конечно, понимаю, что

 *Quote:*   

> Note: xorgconfig and xorgcfg are not well maintained, and have been removed from the X.Org 1.6 release.

 

это печально, ужасно и стыдно. Всегда пользовался xorgconfig для нормальной настройки иксов. Но ничего не поделаешь, я так понимаю.

Подскажите, откуда Xorg хавает в дефолте параметры для запуска? xorg.conf.example тут роли не играет. С ним вообще иксы не стартуют, само собой, а без него и без /etc/X11/xorg.conf почти все прекрасно работает, кроме настроек Xkb. Где можно подправить, чтобы не собирать полностью руками новый xorg.conf?

З.Ы. Xorg -config делает конфиг тоже практически нерабочим.

----------

## ArtSh

Теперь, клавиатура и мышь настраивается через hal, а не в xorg.conf

----------

## vitroot

Да не нужен мне ваш hal, я его заминусовал в USE в make.conf еще на стадии начальной инсталляции

----------

## fank

рабочий конфиг очень уверенно создает утилита из состава драйверов nvidia или nvidia-settings

----------

## vitroot

 *Quote:*   

> рабочий конфиг очень уверенно создает утилита из состава драйверов nvidia или nvidia-settings

 

Кто бы спорил, только с моей intel 915 оно почему-то не очень дружит  :Smile: 

----------

## Bircoph

Рабочий конфиг для конкретного железа создаёт Xorg -configure. Далее без проблем правится руками на вкус и цвет.

Использую xorg-server-1.7.5. Никакого hal и в помине нет. USE="-hal" в make.conf, ибо этому дерьму в моих системах не место.

----------

